# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  درخواست textbox با فرمت تاریخ

## adib202

با سلام
یه textbox می خوام که فرمت تاریخ رو نشون بده .یعنی 2 تا ممیز داشته باشه و بین هر ممیز یک فوکوس داشته باشه.اگه کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## Pr0grammer

MaskedEdit رو توی سایت جستجو کنید :



> https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...54&postcount=8
> https://barnamenevis.org/search...archid=2036173

----------


## adib202

حالا بهتره سوالم رو اینطوری مطرح کنم.
من میخواستم موقع ورود دیتا در داخل textbox فرمت اون textbox ام بصورت date در بیاد
یعنی (عدد/عدد/عدد)
که کاربر اشتباهی کاراکتر وارد نکنه و در دیتابیسم فقط اعداد ذخیره بشه مثلا 881001 که یعنی 01/10/88 و فوکوس ها هم به ترتیب بین ممیزها قرار بگیرد.

----------


## HamedNet_ir

خود وي بي كامپونتش رو داره MaskEdBox

براي گذاشتن شرط به صورت تاريخ خصوصيت Mask را اينگونه مقدار دهي كنيد:

13##/##/##

----------


## adib202

> خود وی بی کامپونتش رو داره MaskEdBox
> 
> برای گذاشتن شرط به صورت تاریخ خصوصیت Mask را اینگونه مقدار دهی کنید:
> 
> 13##/##/##


این کار فوکوس ها رو انجام نمیده

----------

